# Studying In Dubai? Au Pair/Nanny.. AM i too young?



## scoup (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,
I'm an 18 year old female. Im due to complete school in a few days and was just wondering what kind of oppurtunities are available for me in Dubai? My "partner" is a commercial diver and spends most months away from home so the whole living together should be no problem as it will be my name on the lease etc. Whats the best universities available there? Im intrested in doing a Bachelor in International Hospitality Management, do any offer such a course? And what work oppurtunities are available for me there? I have no experience other than working at a Fast Food outlet for one year, and work experience at a guest house [approx 3 months]. I am only intrested in this. I would like to settle in Dubai for a couple of years but seeing as its such an expensive place to live, getting a qaulification and making the move sounds like the best option. But do you think it would be possible to maintain a decent standard of living in Dubai while studying? Oh I'm also intrested in Au Pair'ing or being a nanny. What are my chances of finding a family that will allow me to study [even by correspondance] while looking after their children?
Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi scoup,

I don't want to rain on your parade, but unless you already have a lot of money saved in the bank (and I mean, A LOT), I don't think Dubai is the right place for you.

First you have to keep in mind that Universities here are extremely expensive. 

Second, accomodation is too, and you have to pay all the year in advance, unless you share flats (which is ilegal, by the way), and your landlord is flexible.

Then you have the job problem, as your experience is very limited and those types of jobs you mention (food court, hotels, etc.) are very low paid and mostly performed by philipinos.

Also there is no such option as coming here on an "au pair" visa. This country has none of that.

Nanies are also mostly philipinos who work very long hours and get paid so little (near explotation actually).

So my suggestion is that you study back home, prepare yourself, and then come to Dubai in a few years, when you have more experience and qualifications so you can apply for a well paid job.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

scoup said:


> Hi,
> I'm an 18 year old female. Im due to complete school in a few days and was just wondering what kind of oppurtunities are available for me in Dubai? My "partner" is a commercial diver and spends most months away from home so the whole living together should be no problem as it will be my name on the lease etc. Whats the best universities available there? Im intrested in doing a Bachelor in International Hospitality Management, do any offer such a course? And what work oppurtunities are available for me there? I have no experience other than working at a Fast Food outlet for one year, and work experience at a guest house [approx 3 months]. I am only intrested in this. I would like to settle in Dubai for a couple of years but seeing as its such an expensive place to live, getting a qaulification and making the move sounds like the best option. But do you think it would be possible to maintain a decent standard of living in Dubai while studying? Oh I'm also intrested in Au Pair'ing or being a nanny. What are my chances of finding a family that will allow me to study [even by correspondance] while looking after their children?
> Thank you



Hi and welcome to the forum,

I would not come to Dubai so young and without qualification because it is VERY expensive to live. I also don't really know of any Au Pairs, most seem to be Maids that people 'trust' with their children so as well as looking after the children you would do all the cooking, cleaning shopping etc. They don't get paid very much either - around 1800AED per month plus food & board and one day off.

My landlady has a Phillipino maid/nanny and I think she has time to herself during the day once all the household tasks are done (she has one less room/bathroom to do whilst I am there!!!) that she could devote to study so time-wise it's possible.

The thing is with that salary you would have no money to enjoy anything that Dubai has to offer and you would be working very long hours with little time off. You're relationship with you partner would become massively inhibitive (the family is highly unlikely to let him stay with you) and I think you would become really lonely and end up hating it.

You would not be able to afford to live whilst just studying UNLESS you came here with the money upfront.

Personally, I would go to Uni in the UK (If that's where you're from) and ride out this economic crisis - students should be much less affected whilst studying. Once you've completed 3 years at Uni things should 'hopefully' stabilise and then the world is your oyster.

HTH


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

On a more basic level, unless you get a job, are sponsored and have residency, you would not be able to rent a property. 

You are too young to move here. The age of majority is 21. You cannot drink until age 21. Many landords would not rent to an 18 year old, even if in employment. A job as a nanny would not pay enough to rent anywhere.

Think again, as Dubai is not the right place in your present circumstances.


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> On a more basic level, unless you get a job, are sponsored and have residency, you would not be able to rent a property.
> 
> You are too young to move here. The age of majority is 21. You cannot drink until age 21. Many landords would not rent to an 18 year old, even if in employment. A job as a nanny would not pay enough to rent anywhere.
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!!!!  You can be mean sometimes, she could have really rich parents who would be willing to foot the bill for her studies...

I had plenty of impossible dreams when I was 18 in fact I still do now. I'm trying to figure out how I can marry Kylie, Jamelia and Dina Meyer all at the same AND open the first bar on the moon with a 24hour low gravity drinking licence so that people won't hurt themselves if they fall over drunk


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> OUCH!!!!!!  You can be mean sometimes, she could have really rich parents who would be willing to foot the bill for her studies...
> 
> I had plenty of impossible dreams when I was 18 in fact I still do now. I'm trying to figure out how I can marry Kylie, Jamelia and Dina Meyer all at the same AND open the first bar on the moon with a 24hour low gravity drinking licence so that people won't hurt themselves if they fall over drunk



Not mean - factual. As I said Dubai is not the right place at the current time. Whether her parents are rich are not doesn't matter when it comes to obtaining residency. As she has said her partner (unmarried and we all know that is illegal) will be away for long periods too.

At that age, Europe is a far better place to be.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> OUCH!!!!!!  You can be mean sometimes, she could have really rich parents who would be willing to foot the bill for her studies...
> 
> I had plenty of impossible dreams when I was 18 in fact I still do now. I'm trying to figure out how I can marry Kylie, Jamelia and Dina Meyer all at the same AND open the first bar on the moon with a 24hour low gravity drinking licence so that people won't hurt themselves if they fall over drunk


I can help with the marriage bit - convert to Islam, then you can have four wives! Now all you need to do is find another wife and you'll be sorted! Provided you can open that bar on the moon, then you'll be set for life (I'm sure there's something about being able to take care of all of them (not the other way around!) and treating them equallly! Or, marry one at a time, divorce them and then remind them that what's yours is yours and what's theirs is also yours and if you do sign a prenup, make sure you do it on a piece of tissue!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> First you have to keep in mind that Universities here are extremely expensive.


And extremely CRAP! No offense to anyone who goes to AUD or Sharjah University, but come on give me break, wake up guys and get off your horse(s).

I majored in World Cinema & Fine Arts in Canada... and I wanted to take a course for fun to refreshing my memory in the Cinematic domain, so i called up AUD, New York Film Academy, Manhattan Film Academy, Zayed University, and SEA... all of which offer such a poor level of knowledge, stuff I've learned in my fist year in University is being taught here in 3rd year... yah!

That's why I clown those students who claim to be hard for going to these major institutions here in Dubai, in reality - take a step outside the UAE, it means nothing 

Capish 
-JOey


----------

